# What (non-TSX) are you buying?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thought I'd start this thread to see what people are buying outside the TSX, (or Canada).
Me? just bought some BOTZ ("must...buy....AI"), and tempted to jump on the BABA train soon.
Anyone else looking beyond our borders?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

2 days ago, more JNJ and PG.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

have 1200 shares total of SO


----------



## 30goodies (Jan 10, 2018)

I invested mostly in US and usually found success in sectors that I understand like tech. 

to name a few from large cap to small: FB, AMZN, MSFT, AMD, ISRG, etc. 

I bought some BABA right after IPO and never look back.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

30goodies;
I bought some BABA right after IPO and never look back.[/QUOTE said:


> ...coulda, woulda, shoulda.....sigh.....


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

been selling off Some Canadian investments in RSP for few months and buying some AAPL ,MSFT and GOOG


----------

